# WCG Game Giveaway



## [Ion] (Feb 13, 2013)

I'm excited to announce the first giveaways for our February WCG Team Challenge!  On Thursday, I'll pick three or four games from the donated list to hand out Friday.

I'll pick games on Thursday morning; please refrain from posting in this thread until 10:00 AM EST Thursday.  I realize that not all of you want to be entered into the game giveaway, so I'm not going to use the full list from the WCG Challenge.  *If you want to enter for a game, you must post in this thread*.  Requirements are simple: you must be currently crunching for TPU's WCG team 

Game prizes will be drawn Friday night; I'm planning on closing the doors at 22:00 EST (10 PM for you 12hr folks) and drawing the games within an hour.

If you're interested in a game or just seeing how this progresses, please subscribe to the thread and stay tuned for further details 

When you enter, please tell me what game you're most interested in! (games will be chosen before entries open)

 Someone is forgetful (me ), but the games are:
AMD Never Settle Promo
Hitman Absolution
Deus Ex. Human Revolution
Left4Dead 2

post which game you're interested in, or just say "In" if you don't care.  Winning a game does not disqualify you from future prizes


----------



## [Ion] (Feb 13, 2013)

manofthem said:


> I love me some giveaways!
> 
> If I can enter for a specific game, I'd like to enter for Hitman Absolution, as I have all the others
> 
> ...



What did the instructions in the OP say about posting here before Thursday? :shadedshu  

I'll make sure to include that game and you'll be entered for it


----------



## n3rdf1ght3r (Feb 14, 2013)

I hope im not entering too early (sorry if I am), but I gotta hop of the interwebs for a week due to an IAPS assignment =(. I cant math today so I have no cue what time 10AM EST is here in Toronto...also I can't figure out how to work the timezone conversion things. Hoping to enter for the AMD never settle bundle =D

EDIT: Derp, just remember Toronto is EST... and its currently 10pm on Thursday (Edit of the edit: no wait.. its wednesday -_-)=D


----------



## [Ion] (Feb 14, 2013)

n3rdf1ght3r said:


> I hope im not entering too early (sorry if I am), but I gotta hop of the interwebs for a week due to an IAPS assignment =(. I cant math today so I have no cue what time 10AM EST is here in Toronto...also I can't figure out how to work the timezone conversion things. Hoping to enter for the AMD never settle bundle =D
> 
> *EDIT: Derp, just remember Toronto is EST... and its currently 10pm on Thursday (Edit of the edit: no wait.. its wednesday -_-)=D*




  :shadedshu 

I pity you and your comprehension of time p).  You are entering early, however, do to your IAPS assignment, this is acceptable.  You'll be entered for the Never Settle bundle


----------



## n3rdf1ght3r (Feb 14, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> [/B]
> 
> :shadedshu
> 
> I pity you and your comprehension of time p).  You are entering early, however, do to your IAPS assignment, this is acceptable.  You'll be entered for the Never Settle bundle



Thanks, I appreciate it.


----------



## mauriek (Feb 14, 2013)

It's 12 hours before Friday in my country now, and i will be going to Bali for weekend holiday while my PC crunching alone, so may i post and enter now? i would like to enter for the AMD Never settle if thats ok.


----------



## theonedub (Feb 14, 2013)

I think it would be better to just select and post the first ~5 titles that are to be given away instead and have the interested people post to enter. I think doing it as described in the first post lacks a level of transparency, for lack of better words.


----------



## Maban (Feb 14, 2013)

Unless I've had a bout of dyslexia, you haven't stated whether or not a win here means exclusion from further WCG prizes.


----------



## Peter1986C (Feb 14, 2013)

Still 5.5 hours until one may post here, FYI.


----------



## Bo$$ (Feb 14, 2013)

is there a list of games? and if we enter here will we be excluded from the other stuff?


----------



## Norton (Feb 14, 2013)

Maban said:


> Unless I've had a bout of dyslexia, you haven't stated whether or not a win here means exclusion from further WCG prizes.



This giveaway and any others announced is/are separate from the hardware prize drawing at the close of the challenge 

I'm in- but for what game? I'll edit my post when the games are announced 

*** *EDIT- I'm in for Dues Ex. Human Revolution * ***


----------



## [Ion] (Feb 14, 2013)

Someone is forgetful (me ), but the games are:
AMD Never Settle Promo
Hitman Absolution
Deus Ex. Human Revolution
Left4Dead 2

Post which game you're interested in, or just say "In" if you don't care.  Winning a game does not disqualify you from future prizes

Theonedub, can you elaborate?  I'll take that into account for future giveaways


----------



## sabre23 (Feb 14, 2013)

Hey, Let Me In fr SLEEPING DOGS if possible. 




OR AMD Never settle promo...


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 14, 2013)

AMD Never Settle Promo (Or just Farcry 3 im interested in) IM INNIT TO WINNIT~!


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Feb 14, 2013)

Friendly neighborhood Alien chiming in  Im in for the Never Settle bundle


----------



## dude12564 (Feb 14, 2013)

I'll enter for anything. =D


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Feb 14, 2013)

im suprised noone has ever thrown up a BL 2 code in all the giveaways lately... Thats one game i really, really want


----------



## [Ion] (Feb 14, 2013)

AlienIsGOD said:


> im suprised noone has ever thrown up a BL 2 code in all the giveaways lately... Thats one game i really, really want



I'm not sure what BL2 is, but there are still a dozen games that will be handed out after these ones are gone


----------



## Bow (Feb 14, 2013)

Hitman. 
Any really


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Feb 14, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> I'm not sure what BL2 is, but there are still a dozen games that will be handed out after these ones are gone



Borderlands 2


----------



## Steve Kosh (Feb 14, 2013)

I'll go with the Never Settle. And I think he means Borderlands 2 for BL2.


----------



## TRWOV (Feb 14, 2013)

I'm in.


----------



## adulaamin (Feb 14, 2013)

Count me in for the AMD Never Settle Promo!


----------



## elemelek (Feb 14, 2013)

Im in  Hitman please.


----------



## xvi (Feb 14, 2013)

I'll bite. All but Left4Dead 2, which I already own. Thanks!


----------



## TheGrapist (Feb 14, 2013)

In for never settle promo!


----------



## stinger608 (Feb 14, 2013)

AlienIsGOD said:


> im suprised noone has ever thrown up a BL 2 code in all the giveaways lately... Thats one game i really, really want



 That is one that I am trying to work on picking up for the giveaway!!! Probably not this specific giveaway, but for the next software giveaway in the next week or so.

Oh, and DON'T count me in on this one.


----------



## Peter1986C (Feb 14, 2013)

I am in for Hitman: Absolution or the Never Settle Bundle (I do not know what's in it but I suppose those are good games).


----------



## ZakkWylde (Feb 14, 2013)

Im in for Never Settle Bundle or Hitman: Absolution


----------



## [XC] Oj101 (Feb 14, 2013)

Oooooh, pick me! Pick me! I want Hitman! Oh wait, I'm on the wrong WCG team for this draw... Ok, I'll GTFO now


----------



## [Ion] (Feb 14, 2013)

[XC] Oj101 said:


> Oooooh, pick me! Pick me! I want Hitman! Oh wait, I'm on the wrong WCG team for this draw... Ok, I'll GTFO now



Feel free to pop over to TPU for the remainder of our competition


----------



## Bo$$ (Feb 14, 2013)

Just Hitman here  I love doing WCG you guys are really inspiring!


----------



## johnspack (Feb 14, 2013)

In...  severe shortage of games here....
Edit:  I guess Hitman,  but want a game people here play online so I can play too!


----------



## [Ion] (Feb 14, 2013)

johnspack said:


> In...  severe shortage of games here....
> Edit:  I guess Hitman,  but want a game people here play online so I can play too!



We have sixteen donated games, so I'm splitting them up and handing out four each week


----------



## LaMokona (Feb 15, 2013)

I'm in for AMD Never Settle Promo or Hitman Absolution.


----------



## theonedub (Feb 15, 2013)

I guess I will try for the Never Settle Bundle, with Hitman being second pick


----------



## craigo (Feb 15, 2013)

I would like to win a game, I already have L4D2, so anything except L4D2 please.
 Craig0.


----------



## okidna (Feb 15, 2013)

I'm in.


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Feb 15, 2013)

I'm in


----------



## HBalazs.hu (Feb 15, 2013)

I'm in
Hitman Absolution


----------



## mystikl (Feb 15, 2013)

If it's not too late I'm in for Never settle bundle.


----------



## [Ion] (Feb 15, 2013)

mystikl said:


> If it's not too late I'm in for Never settle bundle.



Nope, the doors don't close for another 5hr11m


----------



## okidna (Feb 16, 2013)

Can I change my entry?

I'm in, only for Hitman Absolution.


----------



## ArticFir3 (Feb 16, 2013)

Interested in 1  Thanks !


----------



## [Ion] (Feb 16, 2013)

okidna said:


> Can I change my entry?
> 
> I'm in, only for Hitman Absolution.


Sure 


ArticFir3 said:


> Interested in 1  Thanks !



Any particular one?


----------



## [Ion] (Feb 16, 2013)

*The Winners Are*:
Never Settle: theonedub
Hitman Absolution: Chevalr1c
Deux Ex: Norton
L4D2: dude12564

Congratulations all!  I'll send you a PM if you've won a game and we'll get you the new prize


----------



## Bo$$ (Feb 16, 2013)

Congrats  enjoy hitman


----------



## okidna (Feb 16, 2013)

Congrats to all the winners!


----------



## Peter1986C (Feb 16, 2013)

Congrats winners and thank you NHKS for the game.


----------



## Norton (Feb 16, 2013)

Woot! 

Thanks Ion for setting this up and Thanks to Jstn7477 for the great game!!! 

Congrats to all of the other winners!


----------



## LaMokona (Feb 16, 2013)

Congrats to all the winner and thanks to all contributors.


----------



## NHKS (Feb 16, 2013)

Congrats all winners! 

Sorry if I am late to reply, Chevalr1c & [Ion]! 

Please check your PM, I've sent the steam key. Enjoy the game!


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Feb 16, 2013)

Congrats all.


----------



## dude12564 (Feb 16, 2013)

Congrats to all the other winners, and thanks to the contributors.


----------



## Peter1986C (Feb 16, 2013)

I am downloading the game now. It is a rather big game so it goes to my mechanical drive. I am glad steam lets me make a second Steam Library on another drive.


----------



## TommyT (Feb 16, 2013)

Congrats to all the Winners enjoy


----------



## stinger608 (Feb 16, 2013)

dude12564 said:


> Congrats to all the other winners, and thanks to the contributors.



I sent ya a PM regarding the L4D2 game man.


----------



## adulaamin (Feb 16, 2013)

Congratulations to all the winners!


----------



## Steve Kosh (Feb 16, 2013)

Congrats to the winners.


----------



## theonedub (Feb 16, 2013)

Thanks for the win, crazy luck. I'm a firm believer in Paying it Forward, so I will add another game to the giveaway in the main thread.


----------



## [Ion] (Feb 16, 2013)

theonedub said:


> Thanks for the win, crazy luck. I'm a firm believer in Paying it Forward, so I will add another game to the giveaway in the main thread.



Thank you! 

And it was about 8% chance--not horrible 

If you didn't win this time, remember that we still have a dozen more games to give away over the next three weeks


----------



## ArticFir3 (Feb 17, 2013)

Congrats to all winners


----------

